# Great British Baking Show on PBS



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

A new-to-USA edition of the show started airing last week, but listings here are showing as a repeat since it is actually the fourth UK season from 2013 (the previous season PBS aired was the 5th).


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

is this good? I saw it on my PBS. I don't bake, but love cooking. Would I like this?


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

I think so. It's an almost 100% drama/scheming/conflict-free zone. Co-host Sue Perkins' sense of humor took me a while to warm up to, but I'm there now. And the food looks great.


----------



## dcrowell77 (Dec 27, 2007)

I don't think this is a new season. I remember watching it (of course that might have been via other means now that I think about it....).


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

It's a new to the US season. It is a repeat of the 4th UK series, if you have been watching UK programming via other means


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

My season pass picked it up as new episodes. Glad to have this back on, even if it's a bit "stale"


----------



## BlueMerle (Jan 10, 2007)

Love this show and I don't bake. I recently found the "Master Class" on Netflix. Excellent! In this series Mary Berry and Paul Hollywood bake some of the items from the show.


----------



## opus472 (Jul 4, 2007)

It's really difficult to keep track of seasons on this show, they seem to appear randomly and get renumbered.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

The last I read, it is unclear what the direction will be for the future: the production company was (seduced) by $ and is taking the show from British public television (BBC One) to for-profit TV (Channel 4). (I apologize for mangling these categories up, but you get the idea.) PH decided to go with the show; as I understand it, MB, Sue Perkins and Mel Giedroyc decided to (remain loyal) and not move. I don't know if British public television now will develop its own baking competition, with the ladies.


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

Prue Leith who was a judge on one of my favorite shows, the Great British Menu, for the last 10 years has been hired as the new judge replacing Mary. Comedians Noel Fielding and Sandi Toksvig are the new hosts. Series 8 is still scheduled to air in 2017 on Channel 4 in the UK. 
'The Great British Bake Off' Has a New Cast

Mary has several shows now lined up with the BBC in addition to the Great American Baking Show here on ABC. Mary Berry Everyday just finished up last month on BBC 2. She is supposed to be part of new competition show too.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

osu1991 said:


> Prue Leith who was a judge on one of my favorite shows, the Great British Menu, for the last 10 years has been hired as the new judge replacing Mary. Comedians Noel Fielding and Sandi Toksvig are the new hosts. Series 8 is still scheduled to air in 2017 on Channel 4 in the UK.
> 'The Great British Bake Off' Has a New Cast
> 
> Mary has several shows now lined up with the BBC in addition to the Great American Baking Show here on ABC. Mary Berry Everyday just finished up last month on BBC 2. She is supposed to be part of new competition show too.


Thanks for the update--will be interesting to see what the new crew is like. It's hard saying goodbye to and imagining the show without the full old crew--but life keeps changing . . . .


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

I'm a big fan of Paul and Mary together (more evident in the MasterClass eps) - so that kinda sucks.

I can't believe Mary is 82.


----------



## Wilhite (Oct 26, 2003)

OK - no spoilers *PLEASE* (we are still in the midst of watching the most recent season).

My wife and I were wondering about the logistics for this show. Does anyone know if the contestants actually spend 10 weeks at a location and only bake 2 out of the 7 days for those weeks? Or is it (more likely) something like two days baking, one day off, repeat until finished.


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

Wilhite said:


> Does anyone know if the contestants actually spend 10 weeks at a location and only bake 2 out of the 7 days for those weeks? Or is it (more likely) something like two days baking, one day off, repeat until finished.


I don't remember where I heard or read this...but I believe the contestants cook the first two challenges on Saturday and the third on Sunday. They all have regular Monday through Friday jobs.

Occasionally they'll mention practicing a dish when they're home during the week...I guess they're given a schedule so they kind of know what they're facing in the upcoming weeks.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

that is my understanding as well. It's not produced like an American reality TV show like "Top Chef" where they shoot it all in one shot over many back to back days.

They even know what the challenges will be in advance (apart from the technical bake). They get to practice with the time off between each weekend.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Saturday Night Live's "take" on the show.


----------

